# 25th wedding favor



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My 25th wedding anniversary is coming up and I would like to give our soap as a wedding favor for the celebration.

Any suggestions on making this nicer that my reguar soap?

I was thinking a soap with a *25th* stamped into it in a silver or white organza bag?

Peggy Sue


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

That sounds really nice. You could also get silicon rose molds. I think the soap favors will be really nice. I wish I was making soap when I got married. It would of been a lot nicer than a small baggie of M&Ms


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think your stamp and the organza bags are nice ideas. Do you have enough time to get it done? I haven't stamped anything in a long time but I love the look.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks.

I am ordering the organza bags from Oriental trading.

My next question. My aniversary is the 1st of June. The party is not till the 12th. We will be renewing our vows. 

Should I use the mini bags or the full sized? 1/2 bar or 1 whole bar? and could I some how stamp soap that I have already made? if not I was going to make one of my crock pot recipes. These bars would be ready to use the next day.

Or maybe drop a printed card inside that has our names and 25th Anniversary.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The size of the bar depends on how many guests and how much you're willing to give away. ;-) I do think a half bar would be nice enough. I've never stamped anything that wasn't fresh cut so no clue on that. But you still have time to CP fresh soap if you do it in the next few days.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am not suppose to know anything about it..... so I do not know how manyy people will be there.  

Thanks agan Kathy.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

a4patch said:


> ...make one of my crock pot recipes. These bars would be ready to use the next day...


ok, I searched on here and couldn't any other reference to soap made in a crock pot... but if its anything like cooking in a crock pot and more forgiving of attention challenges? True/not? Anyone else do it? Pros/Cons?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

It is a hot process method. google hot process crock pot soap. There are several tutorials on the web. I use it for 1-3 pound recipes. I am not sure if the challenges are more or less..just different.


If you have not made soap, I would not suggest you try HP as a beginner. 

PSD


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Everything you do should be about putting your goats or your soap, whatever you are marketing...best foot forward. I would only do full sized bars, least someone thinks the half sized bars are too small to reorder. Always think about reorders. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

a4patch said:


> ...google hot process crock pot soap. There are several tutorials... If you have not made soap, I would not suggest you try HP as a beginner.


I did google it and read some, they sounded simpler than some of the other recipes I've read, that's why I was asking here about the pros & cons beyond what I googled.

What's the risk for a beginner?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a good point, Vicki. I've had people ask if my sample size was what all my bars were like.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Lacia, I think CP is easier. The stages of HP are hard to distinguish until you have made HP soap a couple of times. I had success with CP right away. 

Vicki,
Thanks you made a great point.


----------

